# spider tattoos



## siucfi

I was curious to know if anyone has spider tattoos.  On that note I will start with mine.  Sorry if this thread has been done before.


----------



## Immortal_sin

it has...it's in the WH


----------



## RichardDegville

Heres a pokie running down my leg  P regalis drawn by Mark Pennel (bts web master tatoo by higgis tattoos)


----------



## blackacidevil

siucfi said:
			
		

> I was curious to know if anyone has spider tattoos.  On that note I will start with mine.  Sorry if this thread has been done before.



There have been many tattoo threads but I don't remember any "spider specific" ones.  I must say that that is a great spider tattoo.  I, too, have wanted to get a spider tattoo but I need an image that represesnts all types, not just a specific tarantula(I love too many).  With that being said I'm gonna go ahead and steal yours;P just kidding...but that is a great example.


----------



## siucfi

Hey thanks I liked it because of its simplicity,  its my first and my last tattoo and i really didnt want anything that was to big and that one seemed to fit the bill just right.


----------



## abstract

Yes - very nice - I really like the kinda abstract symmetry   A spider-tat is my next, and I think I'm going to get one that is formed almost exactly like yours, but probably not as tribalish...

I like the band Cold's logo, but I already have a big infinity tatoo on my right shoulder (Hoobastank) - so if I got something that looked like that I'd be representing two bands that I'm not really that big of a fan of...


----------



## Mike H.

Here are some of my tats....both arms are solid..sleeves from wrist to shoulder..


Regards, Mike


----------



## Darwinsdad

blackacidevil said:
			
		

> There have been many tattoo threads but I don't remember any "spider specific" ones.  I must say that that is a great spider tattoo.  I, too, have wanted to get a spider tattoo but I need an image that represesnts all types, not just a specific tarantula(I love too many).  With that being said I'm gonna go ahead and steal yours;P just kidding...but that is a great example.


Wasn't there a contest that showed a T. made of several diff spiders. Maybe whoever designed that pic will let you use it...lol


----------



## ShaunHolder

While I would never have a tatoo on my own body, I enjoy seing them on other people. I especially like the first one, design wise. Very interesting. Keep posting and as always thank you for sharing.


----------



## siucfi

Hey thanks for the compliments, I hope others keep on posting theirs I love to see what other people have I spent a long @#s time deciding on what to get and its great to hear that people dig it.


----------



## RazorRipley

I dont have any tats cause Im too much of a wimp to get one, and Im scared I wont want it a week later, however yall do have some nice poecilotheria ones! I saw a versicolor one on here that kicked Suddams behind also. my fave one though is Immortal Sins... just something clever about the threat pose

P.S. Will spider collector chicks find it appealing if I get my fave T tattooed on me? say a Straight Horned Baboon?


----------



## ShaunHolder

Heheheh razor, don't get one for women, if you want one, do it for yourself.


----------



## siucfi

I agree when you end up not getting the chick you wanted you're gonna be really pissed off.


----------



## Mike H.

I would never get tats for anyone but myself...

Regards, Mike


----------



## tonydamned

*spider tattoo spiderman*

Hi this is my spiderman spider tattoo i just got
I saw some details that have to get fixed
yours is cool


----------

